# testing capacitor



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a Coleman Powermate model PM0545007 generator. I would like to know the best way to discharge and test the capacitor. Thanks.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 12, 2013)

How Do I Check to See If a Capacitor Is Still Good? | eHow


----------

